# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کسی از پیام نور انصراف داده جدیدا ؟ ( شرایط جدید )

## کنکوری 96

*سلام
کسی از دوستان تو این انجمن هست که جدیدا یا پارسال از دانشگاه پیام نور انصراف داده باشه و برای کنکور خونده باشه یا بخونه ؟؟؟ ( یکی دوتا سوال خیلی مهم و فوری دارم )

**عزیزان راهنمایی کنید واقعا در شرایط خوبی نیستم*

----------


## Mahdi.T

> *سلام
> کسی از دوستان تو این انجمن هست که جدیدا یا پارسال از دانشگاه پیام نور انصراف داده باشه و برای کنکور خونده باشه یا بخونه ؟؟؟ ( یکی دوتا سوال خیلی مهم و فوری دارم )*


سلام
این موضوع هنوز حل نشد؟؟؟؟

----------


## afshinkaised

سلام من امروزرفتم مثل ترم اول امسالم ثبتنام کنم که مرخصی بگیرم گفتم کی میشه انصراف داد گفت هروقت دلت خاست پرسیدم بعد نتایج کنکور میشه گفت بله

----------


## کنکوری 96

> سلام
> این موضوع هنوز حل نشد؟؟؟؟


*
انصراف دادم . ولی یه چندتا برگه دادن دستم میخواستم بدونم چیه . گفتن کسی از پیام نور انصراف داده حتما میدونه
*

----------


## کنکوری 96

*دوستان کمک کنید . من خیلی فکرم درگیره*

----------


## arrs_rs

اصن لازمه انصراف داد؟! من کنکور 95 پیام نور قبول شدم ولی خب فقط ثبت نام غیرحضوری کردم اونم با کلی نقض مدارک و بعدش دیگه پیشمون شدم و برا ثبت نام حضوریو تکمیل نرفتم!! مشکل نظام وظیفه و سربازیم ندارم!! بعدشم اینکه شما اگه دانشجوی پیام نورم باشی و انصراف ندی ولی اگه کنکور 96 روزانه قبول بشی میتونی روزانه ثبت نام کنی. چون پیام نور قابلیت تحصیل همزمان توی 2تا رشته(2تا دانشگاه) رو داره!! نگرانیت بابت چیه؟!

----------


## کنکوری 96

> اصن لازمه انصراف داد؟! من کنکور 95 پیام نور قبول شدم ولی خب فقط ثبت نام غیرحضوری کردم اونم با کلی نقض مدارک و بعدش دیگه پیشمون شدم و برا ثبت نام حضوریو تکمیل نرفتم!! مشکل نظام وظیفه و سربازیم ندارم!! بعدشم اینکه شما اگه دانشجوی پیام نورم باشی و انصراف ندی ولی اگه کنکور 96 روزانه قبول بشی میتونی روزانه ثبت نام کنی. چون پیام نور قابلیت تحصیل همزمان توی 2تا رشته(2تا دانشگاه) رو داره!! نگرانیت بابت چیه؟!


*دوست عزیز من یکم مشکلم پیچیدس . من بعد از 2/5 بدون هیچ واحدی پاس کنم از دانشگاه انصراف دادم و چندتا نامه دانشگاه موقع انصراف بهم داد که توش معافیت تحصیلی و اخرین مدرک دوره که زده پیش دانشگاهی و . . . . اینا هست . میخوام از کسی که انصراف داده بپرسم قضیه این نامه ها چیه اصلا ؟؟؟ اینا رو باید چیکار کنم  خود دانشگاه یه چیز میگه بعد نظام وظیفه یه چیز دیگه و جالب تر پلیس+10 یه چیز دیگه .  از کسی که تجربه انصراف از پیام نور داره میخوام کمک بگیرم*

----------


## Navid70

> اصن لازمه انصراف داد؟! من کنکور 95 پیام نور قبول شدم ولی خب فقط ثبت نام غیرحضوری کردم اونم با کلی نقض مدارک و بعدش دیگه پیشمون شدم و برا ثبت نام حضوریو تکمیل نرفتم!! مشکل نظام وظیفه و سربازیم ندارم!! بعدشم اینکه شما اگه دانشجوی پیام نورم باشی و انصراف ندی ولی اگه کنکور 96 روزانه قبول بشی میتونی روزانه ثبت نام کنی. چون پیام نور قابلیت تحصیل همزمان توی 2تا رشته(2تا دانشگاه) رو داره!! نگرانیت بابت چیه؟!


جناب مشکل همون سربازیه دیگه.

----------


## Navid70

دوستان مرخصی نمیشه گرفت؟من امروز رفتم سایت مرخصی بگیرم کلا گزینه ای واسه ثبت نام و مرخصی نبود اصلا هیچی نبود :Yahoo (13):

----------


## کنکوری 96

up

----------


## کنکوری 96

up . . .

----------

